# Irresponsible bird owners.



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K44Np3_BZ6U&NR=1

I can't believe someone would put their cockatiel in danger like that. Look at all the comments and they still think they did nothing wrong. Thats so dangerous for the poor bird. 

The person said that the dog was "playing" with the bird and it would cause no harm to it...really?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like to see a lion or tiger "play" with the person who shot that video. That person should not own any pets.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

crazy jerk, I so left a comment and flags this video for animal abuse. What is wrong with some people. If I took a large bear and let it "play with" this pet owner I doubt they see it as playing.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am in no way defending this person, I would never let my dogs that near my bird, but from what I could see from the video, the bird didn’t appear to have clipped wings, so why didn’t the bird just fly out the way, unless of course he was in such a state of shock!!!! But it didn’t look like the bird was enjoying it, that poor bird is a living toy for that dog.

I wonder if the bird is still alive, with an irresponsible owner like that.

Jenny


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

That poor bird!!! I feel aweful for him. 

I hope he's ok and not living there anymore!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

People who do this to birds get me in fumes, i cant understand how STUPID people are. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to work out this is a bad, bad BAD idea.
I guess common sence isnt so common anymore.
The closest i would ever let my dog be near my bird(s) is if i am between them (ie: the bird is in my lap with the dog watching) once i tell her to leave, she will leave, She has NEVER touched my bird because i never let her have the chance too. I hope this woman gets whats comming to her with authorites.


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Certainly a bad idea. Although the bird did not appear to be in real distress, and the dog did no physical harm to the bird, this is a serious/fatal accident waiting to occur...not 'if' so much as 'when'.



Ezzie said:


> I hope this woman gets whats comming to her with authorites.


Not going to happen, I am afraid...the bird, as mentioned, shows no visible signs of distress or injury in the video clip, and I cannot think of any country, province, state, or county in which permitting a dog to interact in such a way with a cockatiel is even slightly illegal.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I mean as in getting the video taken off youtube. Its a shame that people who allow this to happen to their animals are let off about it. And i agree compleatly, its a matter of "when" if it hasnt already happened


----------



## Emkins (Feb 24, 2010)

I find this video very disturbing, I would never allow a dog to play with a cockatiel simple as, and watching how lively that dog is with the poor bird is extremely dangerous. It only takes one wrong action and it could be fatally injured. Poor poor Fella. Looks a sweetie aswell, just hope that bird is still alive and somewhere safe.


----------



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*That is AWFUL! I left a comment on the video as well! I hope the bird is still alive and they have stopped allowing their dog to "play" with their bird! If not I hope the bird is rescued by someone!*


----------



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*I mean I have a dog myself that is just a sweetie! But I would NEVER trust him with my rabbits not to mention my birds! Even though I don't think he would intentionally hurt them I don't know that for sure and with the way he plays he could seriously injure if not kill a smaller animal without meaning to! What are those people thinking! The friend that I got my rabbits from lost a bunny when one of their dogs (that had been totally calm and obedient around the rabbits) decided one day to kill and eat one! Any dog can go from loving pet to terrifying predator at a moments notice! Now they make sure not to let the dogs out when the bunnies are out and vise versa. And I will never trust any of my dogs, no matter how sweet they seem, with my small animals!*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is just terrible


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

There are some complete 'f---wits' out there and this is one of them. I have seen animals interact, but to allow a Puppy to actualy play and looks like mouth a bird, like a toy, is totaly wrong.
The saliva along could cause a bacterial infection that would slowly kill this poor bird.
All they have to do is some research and they would then know how much risk this bird is in? But would they bother, seems by the comment, they still think it is OK to do this.
I see You tube, Face book, and other sites like that as a chance for idiots to show how stupid they can be.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You can leave comment after comment but sadly I don't think it's going to sink into their brain. 

It's _very_ wrong, and it wouldn't take much for the dog to suddenly snap, but they obviously think that the dog is fine around the bird. I also watched another clip that was on the same page and a dog actually nibbled at the Cockatiel that did appear to be in distress.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

_I thought the poor bird in that video clip, looked a bit like spike.

Jenny_


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

poor lil bird!!!

when my old tiel was about the dog was never left alone near him and to be honest the dog was scared of him, he would waddle accross the floor chirping at the dog


----------



## hollybear61 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd have to admit, that I just can't watch the video. After seeing everyone's comments here, I could tell that it would break my heart more so than it already is. 

I think the problem with a person like that is that birds are just "fads," cool "things" to buy on a whim. They most likely wouldn't put their dog through that danger.... but their birds...? 

What a sad world.


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

The problem with I see, whether or not that dog is just playing in that video is irrelevant. All it takes is one day he plays a bit too hard and bites the teil in half. 

It's very rare that dogs are always of the same tempermant. We have always taught our dogs to bite softly from a young age, so none of our dogs would ever bite hard enough to hurt intentionally... but occasionally they get a little excited and bite hard enough to hurt a tiel, or (apologies for the cliche...but..) a girl. I have felt my dogs 'hard' bite and it doesn't hurt me at all, but I know it does hurt mum and certainly would hurt a teil.

Not only that, but our dogs liked to 'play' with lizards/snakes/frogs etc (we live in the sticks) and while they are playing, they kill them. The same thing could happen to a bird. I know my dogs incredibly well but a bird is not rubust enough to trust them with.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

that is so disgusting,
why the heck do owners think its ok to let that go along!
they want bloomin well shot and banned from owning them :x


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCit6e2MZHg

I found a video of a cat and a bird. Similar situation. Irresponsible owner


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Omg I hate when people do stupid things like that -_-

I have no idea how many cat and bird videos I've seen like that on Youtube as well. Like one guy had his cockatiel messing with this obviously pissed off cat, and the cat swatted his claws at the bird and knocked him away, and the owner just laughed. It made me sick to my stomach.


----------

